# Does one have to keep ALL those Jave updates?



## Gryphonette (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm trying to clear out unnecessary programs off my 'puter to free up space, and am stumped by Java 6 Update 2, ditto Update 3, ditto Update 5, all three of which take up 133 MB.

Mercy Maud, at this rate those Java updates'll eat up all my memory sooner or later.

Do I have to keep them all? Can I delete #'s 1 and 2, perhaps?


----------



## Bygracealone (Jul 17, 2008)

Good question Anne, I'm waiting to hear the answer...


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, you can delete all the updates you wish to. Keep the update with the highest number.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a good utility that I use to clean out junk files and such. CCleaner - Home It works great with Firefox or IE.


----------



## Timothy William (Jul 17, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> Yes, you can delete all the updates you wish to. Keep the update with the highest number.



If you have other programs which use specific versions of java then doing this can cause those programs which use earlier versions to malfunction.


----------

